# Pacquiao-Bradley III



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...-fight-timothy-bradley-in-april-says-bob-arum

Signed, sealed and delivered for April it seems. Meh.

On the plus side Amir Khan vs Kell Brook has to happen and that will be an EVENT


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This is pointless because Bradley should have never won the first one

Saying that I can see Bradley winning this just from Pacquiao being past it, I see a close fight


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Gutted. Was hoping for Crawford, will be hard to get excited about this one.


----------



## LiL Boosie (Feb 9, 2014)

What a shit fight. Whats the point?

Pac dominated him twice, smh. Pac vs Crawford woulda been awsome.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

If this is true and it genuinely is his last fight then what an underwhelming one to go out on.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Gonna be a shit 2016


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

This time Bradley will beat him for sure, and if it isn't in 2016 I'm sure Timothy will beat him in 2017.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Its not a bad fight but we've seen it twice and Pacquaio has won both clearly so t seems a bit pointless. I do think Tim has a better chance this time ad time catching up with Manny should make it closer but Manny probables scrapes it to head out the boxing gates. its basically 1 & 2 in the division going at it but its still ahrd to get excited for it.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Ah, Pacquiao wins for the third time.
I would like to see Pac facing Khan or Crawford, not Bradley again.


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

JamieC said:


> Meh.


I concur.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bleh... Opponent isn't Berto bad, but after seeing the opponent lose twice to Pac already it's damn near as bad... not buying this like I didn't buy the Berto fight.. Not sure why he didn't choose Crawford, would have been a win/win for Arum IMO.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Well, that sucks. I could probably think of at least 10 other guys who I'd rather see Pacquiao in there with. I won't even be streaming this one.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Divi253 said:


> Bleh... Opponent isn't Berto bad, but after seeing the opponent lose twice to Pac already it's damn near as bad... not buying this like I didn't buy the Berto fight.. Not sure why he didn't choose Crawford, would have been a win/win for Arum IMO.


Unless Crawford got his ass handed to him by Pacquiao and then Manny retired... That would be more like a lose/lose.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Unless Crawford got his ass handed to him by Pacquiao and then Manny retired... That would be more like a lose/lose.


Yeah if he got completely dominated I could see it being a lose haha. But I think Crawford at the least would give this Manny a really good fight. If he doesn't get a robbery win like Bradley I see him raising his stock even in a loss... Sadly we'll never see how he'd do against Manny now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ill gross. I won't be watching that shit


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Pac by another one sided UD. This fight is all down to Pacquiao and how he prepares. Bradley isn't on his level and no matter what shit Teddy Atlas spouts between rounds it shouldn't make a difference to the outcome. That is unless Pacquiao is any way motivated and not just doing this for the sake of it.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

I hold my tongue the title still says: "Arum says"


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

c'mon man. i was really holding out for crawford. will stream it.

gutted.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

This is worse than Berto for me. It would be like Floyd rematching JMM after shutting him out. For what? Crawford, Khan, and Broner all presented fun options where excitement would be guaranteed.

No. Fucking. Thanks. Haven't watched pacFUCK fight since Cotto b/c all of his fights are absolute jokes. Was very tempted in Bradley 1 but wound up passing on it due to feather fists (Bradley 2 was a foregone conclusion and the 3rd is even worse).


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

WHY???? What the fuck is Bob Arum thinking? There is absolutely NO point. NONE. What a fucking disappointment.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

How the fuck can people say this is worse than Berto?

It's an unneccessary fight,but at the end of the day these are 2 of the premier welterweights.if they had been matched with inferior opponents like pac-algieri or bradley-vargas then everyone would moan.

At least here we are getting the elite fighting each other again.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

This isn't worse than berto at all, Bradley is probably number 2 in the division behind Pac.

That said, pac beats hi, again. Tim is probably on the slide just as much as Manny is


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I like the fight. I thought the first two were very close.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bradley would beat Crawford too. This is miles, miles better than Berto.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

inb4 Bradleys actually breaks his leg this time instead of just straining it


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I'll watch it. IMO Pacquiaos done like Mayweather, fight whoever he wants and retire. Infact Bob is a mug for keeping Pacquiao going one more to be honest. Squeezing the last dollars out of his cash cow


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

At least Ike Ibeabuchi is supposed to be on the undercard


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Booooo!!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

They really chose the worst option. Khan, Crawford, and even Broner were all more interesting than this. 

Arum is staying true to form. Let's get that Bradley vs vargas rematch after this.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Crawford would have been perfect but I can see why Arum wouldn't want this. I still see Pac as being the better fighter and if he did do a number on Bud that leaves Arum scratching his head as his main cash cow walks off into the sunset and one of his biggest talents and possible future P4P player goes to the drawing board. It would kinda be like what happened when Pavlik fought Hopkins and got schooled. All his momentum was shattered and left him a broken man getting beat by a 40 something year old man. I would have loved to seen Pac-Crawford but I can see perfectly why it hasn't been made. Still though it had the potential to be one of those great passing of the torch moments


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Timbo about to be 2 - 1 vs Manny.
Hopefully he wins and says he wants Floyd next.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

If Pac can't beat TBE then maybe TB is a consolation prize?

Yeah that was lame. But it just goes to show you how far I have to reach to try to understand why this fight is happening.

If Pac had beaten Floyd then I would've said Manny could fight anyone he wants and it wouldn't matter. But that's not the case. Pac is coming off a loss and a seemingly improved Bradley could make it two consecutive losses for MP. Even if Pac wins, what exactly does he gain? He's already beaten Tim twice. I'm trying really hard to understand this fight from Team Pac's point of view. Picking Crawford or Khan would've been ideal but I would've been completely ok with a lesser opponent like Provodnikov because at least it'd be a fresh, fun fight for the fans. Pac-TB 3 is pointless.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Not exactly a mouth watering matchup, but Bradley seems to always be in entertaining fights. I don't see a lot for Arum or either fighter to gain, though, long term. If Bradley wins, he'll probably be credited with beating a faded Pac, if Pac wins then Arum is left with an even less marketable Bradley.

I have a feeling Bradley will win, though. And he'll almost certainly be the betting line underdog.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Fucking pointless fight. Really disappointed if it's completely a done deal. 

That said I'll probably watch to see how Teddy preps Bradley for the fight, I think I'd favor Tim for this one. Not that it matters much, he blew his first two chances when it mattered.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> How the fuck can people say this is worse than Berto?


You have to realize, that was said by the biggest dipshit on this site.

In saying that, this is a VERY disappointing fight. Wish he would've gone out with a bang. Whooping Broner's would have been perfect for me.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ill gross. I won't be watching that shit


And you watched Floyd vs Berto?

At the VERY LEAST, Bradley accomplished something in boxing. Both Pac vs Bradley was not a total blowout like Floyd vs Berto.

Pac vs Bradley III is a mediocre fight, repetitive (though Pac is older and Bradley might actually win this time). But not in the same shitty-ness as Floyd and Berto.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> This is worse than Berto for me. It would be like Floyd rematching JMM after shutting him out. For what? Crawford, Khan, and Broner all presented fun options where excitement would be guaranteed.
> 
> No. Fucking. Thanks. Haven't watched pacFUCK fight since Cotto b/c all of his fights are absolute jokes. Was very tempted in Bradley 1 but wound up passing on it due to feather fists (Bradley 2 was a foregone conclusion and the 3rd is even worse).


Says the guys who complains about Pac "draining" Cotto 1 pound and then turns around sucks the dick of the King of 155.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

chibelle said:


> And you watched Floyd vs Berto?
> 
> At the VERY LEAST, Bradley accomplished something in boxing. Both Pac vs Bradley was not a total blowout like Floyd vs Berto.
> 
> Pac vs Bradley III is a mediocre fight, repetitive (though Pac is older and Bradley might actually win this time). But not in the same shitty-ness as Floyd and Berto.


Bradley is the second best welterweight behind Pacquiao who I have at number 1. But I watched Pacquiao beat him twice already. I'm done. Not interested. I'd watch Pacquiao vs Crawford, Khan or even Broner. Not this again.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Says the guys who complains about Pac "draining" Cotto 1 pound and then turns around sucks the dick of the King of 155.


at a "catchweight" no less between the 140 champ and the 147 champ, the 140 champ just two fights removed from being the 135 champ.

these guys that criticized paq for the 145, just fuken morons


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

It's not an awful fight. It's probably the two best welterweights fighting.


But we've already seen it, twice. I was really hoping for Pacquaio v Crawford as that's a brilliant crossroads fight and win over Crawford would be more meaningful (in time) than a 2nd official win over Bradley, IMO.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Bradley??? Really??? Fucking Timothy Bradley??? Cheers Manny, thanks for the memories, shame I won't be able to muster the enthusiasm to watch your last fight like you haven't mustered the enthusiasm to put on a performance worth a damn for 4 odd years. Seriously underwhelmed.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Its not a bad fight but we've seen it twice and Pacquaio has won both clearly so t seems a bit pointless. I do think Tim has a better chance this time ad time catching up with Manny should make it closer but Manny probables scrapes it to head out the boxing gates. its basically 1 & 2 in the division going at it but its still ahrd to get excited for it.


Well, we won't ever really find out if they're still 1 & 2 because all they're doing if fighting each other repeatedly.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Well, we won't ever really find out if they're still 1 & 2 because all they're doing if fighting each other repeatedly.


That's not a bad point actually. I do still think that they are 1 and 2, but I'd much rather they fight fresh opponents to gauge where the rest of the division is at and because the first 2 fights weren't that damn good anyways.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Atrocious fight. As bad as Mayweather vs Berto. Fuck Arum.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> How the fuck can people say this is worse than Berto?
> 
> It's an unneccessary fight,but at the end of the day these are 2 of the premier welterweights.if they had been matched with inferior opponents like pac-algieri or bradley-vargas then everyone would moan.
> 
> At least here we are getting the elite fighting each other again.


How the fuck do we know these are the two premier welter weights when neither has beaten any of the other top welter weights. :rofl


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

On the plus side it means we are getting Crawford v Verdejo which is a great fight.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I like the fight. I thought the first two were very close.


Define close. I had both 8-4 with Bradley losing the first 6-7 rounds in the first fight and losing the last 6-7 rounds in the second


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradley hasn't beaten a top welter in his career and is number 2 in the division. Are you people insane?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Badley beat Marquez who had just knocked out the number 2 ranked ww. 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/682333399952953345


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Badley beat Marquez who had just knocked out the number 2 ranked ww.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Oh come on :rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Special K Brook is the best Welter in the world. This fight is a farce and meaningless

Can't wait for Pacquiao, Bradley and Khan to retire so we can have a legit welterweight division again.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Book has only beat Porter, the rest of his resume is shocking for world level. That one win isnt enough to put him first and many thought he lost too.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Book has only beat Porter, the rest of his resume is shocking for world level. That one win isnt enough to put him first and many thought he lost too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Porter was a legit welterweight unlike Pacquiao and Bradley who haven't defeated any in years. If Porter beats Thurman he's number 2. If Thurman wins he's 1B . This fight is meaningless and both should retire afterwards for the good of boxing


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Porter was a legit welterweight unlike Pacquiao and Bradley who haven't defeated any in years. If Porter beats Thurman he's number 2. If Thurman wins he's 1B . This fight is meaningless and both should retire afterwards for the good of boxing


Bradley has been at welterweight for years. Rios is probably a middleweight in reality, Vargas has bounced between ww and lww, Manny and Marquez have fought there enough to be conidered legit wws and were both ranked in the top 3 rightfully when he fought them.

Porter hasnt done much himself, the whle division refused to fight each other to try and cash in n a Floyd or Manny fight. Bradleys contract will be up soon and he'll switch then. This is Manny last fight, the wws should all fight each other now and looks as if they are but cant blame Bradley for taking that last payday of Manny.

I would have prefered Crawford but t was always him or Bradley again cause thats all Arum has.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Fuck you Pacquiao. Just fucking retire than fighting Bradley for the 100th time
Fuck you Bradley. Fight Crawfish, A mean cunt, Brooke Shields or just retire like my friend Floyd
Fuck you Bob, you're much worse than Donut King. Your retirement from boxing will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Book has only beat Porter, the rest of his resume is shocking for world level. That one win isnt enough to put him first and many thought he lost too.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Many thought what? Brook fucking iced Porter big time. That fight was closer to being a shutout for Brook than a loss. I had it something like 9-3 but could easily go 10-2.

Porter was outclassed badly. You - as usual - prove yourself to be inept


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Bradley has been at welterweight for years. Rios is probably a middleweight in reality, Vargas has bounced between ww and lww, Manny and Marquez have fought there enough to be conidered legit wws and were both ranked in the top 3 rightfully when he fought them.
> 
> Porter hasnt done much himself, the whle division refused to fight each other to try and cash in n a Floyd or Manny fight. Bradleys contract will be up soon and he'll switch then. This is Manny last fight, the wws should all fight each other now and looks as if they are but cant blame Bradley for taking that last payday of Manny.
> 
> ...


:rofl OK buddy


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Bradley is the second best welterweight behind Pacquiao who I have at number 1. But I watched Pacquiao beat him twice already. I'm done. Not interested. I'd watch Pacquiao vs Crawford, Khan or even Broner. Not this again.


Uhm u dodged. 
My point is you are complaining about a fight that is more competitive against a more accomplished fighter. You have no leg to stand on regarding this fight if you bought in to the Berto fight.

Dont get twisted. It's a mediocre fight. I too wanted Crawford. But you can't buy in to the Berto fight and then shit on this. I did not buy it so I can shit on this. It's shitty.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Uhm u dodged.
> My point is you are complaining about a fight that is more competitive against a more accomplished fighter. You have no leg to stand on regarding this fight if you bought in to the Berto fight.
> 
> Dont get twisted. It's a mediocre fight. I too wanted Crawford. But you can't buy in to the Berto fight and then shit on this. I did not buy it so I can shit on this. It's shitty.


I'll give you $50 if you can find the post where I mentioned Berto in this thread. And I'm not the type to watch the same damn movie over and over again no matter how good it is. The shit bores me. There's nothing else to analyze about this fight. I don't even like watching fighters fight the same type of style over and over, let alone the same opponent.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-crawford-not-marketable-bradley--99898

Article posted basically says Arum/HBO decided on the fight. Says the network didn't think Crawford was marketable enough to make the event profitable. But they approved Algieri? Rios? Is Bradley really a PPV fighter? :lol: Whatever...

Looks like Arum knew he wanted Bradley all along IMO, has the Atlas angle to sell this time. Bradley was the first to stop Rios, something Manny couldn't do.. Blah blah, shit fight. Bradley gonna get beat a third damn time.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Smart business decision by pacquiao but Bradley's knocking him out


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'll give you $50 if you can find the post where I mentioned Berto in this thread. And I'm not the type to watch the same damn movie over and over again no matter how good it is. The shit bores me. There's nothing else to analyze about this fight. I don't even like watching fighters fight the same type of style over and over, let alone the same opponent.


Your answer does not make any sense. why would we ignore your defense of Berto fight? Because it's you did not do it in this thread?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Kush said:


> Smart business decision by pacquiao but Bradley's knocking him out


Tim Bradley couldn't knock out a loose tooth.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Your answer does not make any sense. why would we ignore your defense of Berto fight? Because it's you did not do it in this thread?


I'm confused why you're even bringing up Berto, that's why. I surely didn't mention Berto vs Mayweather. Just because that fight wasn't good, doesn't mean that Bradley vs Pacquiao III is good. Both fights suck. Since it was Floyd's farewell fight, I didn't mind it being his last one. I even took that same stance with Pacquiao. I wouldn't care if he fought Broner or Jessie Vargas despite them not deserving the opportunity. I have absolutely no interest in seeing this same fight again though.

I dislike it mostly because I'm a fan of Bradley, and I don't want to see him wasting his time and the last few years of his career with this bullshit. Then of course on top of that, this fight is pointless, and I already saw it twice. I didn't watch Abraham vs Steiglitz III and IV also.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit fight and I most definitely won't buy it. 

That said, I think Bradley beats him. Pacquaio won't be the same after surgery, another year on the clock and inactivity. He's done as an elite.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Fuck u Manny, I hope you lose...


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I have absolutely no intention on purchasing this fight. I was hoping for Broner because I don't like Broner and wouldn't mind seeing a past his prime Manny Pacquiao beat him up. Amir Khan would have been a good fight, but I would've rather seen that fight happen while Manny was still closer to his prime. Crawford would have been a nice fight for Crawford as I believe he would have been victorious. If Bob Arum wanted to build his young fighter, that would have been a great chance. I think The Bobfather didn't want to risk Crawford losing to Manny and having Manny retire. The Bradley fight was the safest one to make from Bob Arum's perspective.


----------



## TheGreat (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradley will win the trilogy, and Lampley will cry yet again


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Meh fight


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Less than 500K PPV(pac/rios territory).


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it's sad that people's opinions are so low.i understand and kind of feel the same but I'll be watching and interested.they are still top 10 P4P fighters in my eyes and so this is a big relevant fight.

Same for Kovalev-pascal 2.

If other fights can't be made,then Id rather see 2 world class guys go head to head again,rather than a one sided contest just because it's not been done before.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

I guess they wanted Pac to retire as a champion and get a decent win out of it. 

The only thing that is holding this back is the fact that Bradley already lost to Pac. Other than that, it's not all negative as Bradley is coming off a solid stoppage of Rios and he has displayed some improvements in his game.

Although we will miss out on a torch passing had he opted for Crawford or any unbeaten young gun at 147 like Keith, Kell or Erroll.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2015)

Best 2 Welterweights in the world for me.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Well at least we might get Brook vs Khan, massive fight on our shores. Frankly I'm happy Pacquiao is retiring.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Many thought what? Brook fucking iced Porter big time. That fight was closer to being a shutout for Brook than a loss. I had it something like 9-3 but could easily go 10-2.
> 
> Porter was outclassed badly. You - as usual - prove yourself to be inept


Ive told you before not to quote or mention me. Your on ignore but you persistently follow me around. If you love me that much Ill quote you in every post I make thenceforth seen as though you obviously dont want to miss a post.
@bjl12

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Solid fight. Think Timmy edges it this time.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Best 2 welterweights in the world fighting. I'll be watching. Not sure how some of you guys that say the best should be fighting the best are arguing. The only one that can touch Bradley or Pacquiao is arguable Brook, but his only win is Porter. Since then, Brook's opponents have been atrocious. 

...And fuck you anyone saying Broner is a better fight. He isn't even a top 10 welterweight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bradleys WW resume:

Pacquaio (robbery for Bradley), Marquez, Rios, Vargas, Chaves (robbery against Bradley), Provodnikov, Casamayor (shot).

Brooks WW resume:

Porter, Gavin, JoJo Dan, Senchenko, Jones, Saldivia, Robles.

Yeah the argument that he is ranked higher than Bradley is pretty poor on that alone.

Porter is his best win and whilst Porter is solid he has no great resume hmself, his best wins are Alexander, a shot Paulie and Broner. He lost to Julio Diaz and I've read he likely lost to Ray Robinson as well (but I aing seen that fight nor can find it to be able to make an opinion).
@bjl12


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I think it's sad that people's opinions are so low.i understand and kind of feel the same but I'll be watching and interested.they are still top 10 P4P fighters in my eyes and so this is a big relevant fight.
> 
> Same for Kovalev-pascal 2.
> 
> If other fights can't be made,then Id rather see 2 world class guys go head to head again,rather than a one sided contest just because it's not been done before.


oh yeah good shout. Kovalev vs Pascal sucks ass also. This cold war needs to end so that HBO isn't reduced to recycling the same matches over and over


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Laaaaaaaaame.

I could understand if this would be an exciting fight to watch. But it won't even be that. Pointless route for Pac to take, made even worse by the fact that a revived Bradley under a different trainer may end up stealing the fight from him. Disappointing to see him remain the pet he is, and unable to say no to Arum on what is a blatantly bad matchup. 

The only positive is that Bradley is probably best opponent out there beside Mayweather.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

i dont see much wrong with this fight..and i think it could be a good one all things considered


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it. I enjoyed the first two fights and now it seems like an even more evenly matched fight


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Way better than Berto


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Bradley will shock everyone by winning this rubbe rmatch with room to spare. Pacman is finished....and Bradley isn't.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> oh yeah good shout. Kovalev vs Pascal sucks ass also. This cold war needs to end so that HBO isn't reduced to recycling the same matches over and over


I agree with you here, and BTW....Kovalev will dispose of Pascal again, this time with more brutality...he'll finish Pascals's career.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Way better than Berto


Bradley is better than Crawford also, but I'd rather watch Pacquiao fight Crawford or Khan.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

The top two welterwieghts who haven't beaten any welterweight in years unbelievable


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Brook beats Bradley. Porter is even money. I'd favor Thurman as well. As if stopping a fat punch drunk ghost of Rio's means anything


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Brook beats Bradley. Porter is even money. I'd favor Thurman as well. As if stopping a fat punch drunk ghost of Rio's means anything


Brook hasn't fought anybody on Bradley's level, and Porter would lose every round.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> The top two welterwieghts who haven't beaten any welterweight in years unbelievable


lol I like my man Bradley and think he is number 2, but this really is hard to argue against. Bradley has beaten Vargas, Rios and Chaves since the last Pacquiao fight. Not exactly great, but the other welterweights aren't doing much either. I rate Bradley as high as I do because of his performances with Pacquiao were good despite him losing both times and his win over Marquez.

Honestly though, Brook would probably beat Marquez also and do better against Pacquiao.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Brook hasn't fought anybody on Bradley's level, and Porter would lose every round.


Porter wouldn't lose every round. Porter may be the only guy at welterweight more athletic than Bradley. He never gets tired despite his high energy style and strong as hell. Bradley is a the better boxer and smarter than Porter. He'd have to work his ass off to keep Porter off.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> Brook hasn't fought anybody on Bradley's level, and Porter would lose every round.


Bradley couldn't win every round without seeing stars against Jesse fucking Vargas :rofl

Glad you have so much confidence in Bradley based on no available evidence what so ever


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Bradley couldn't win every round without seeing stars against Jesse fucking Vargas :rofl
> 
> Glad you have so much confidence in Bradley based on no available evidence what so ever


:lol: I like Bradley and he's a top fighter, but there are far better fights for Manny against new blood. Bradley's last few fights haven't really proved he's top 2, the other fighters just haven't fought each other to show exactly where they are... Going against Manny would have been a great test for any of them.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :lol: I like Bradley and he's a top fighter, but there are far better fights for Manny against new blood. Bradley's last few fights haven't really proved he's top 2, the other fighters just haven't fought each other to show exactly where they are... Going against Manny would have been a great test for any of them.


Bradley Vs Brook
Pacquiao Vs Broner
Thurman VR Porter

We'd have a clear idea who the best 3 welters in the world are.

I'm getting tired of boxing. I was told that Floyd was the problem but Floyd's gone so who the fuck is the problem


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Bradley Vs Brook
> Pacquiao Vs Broner
> Thurman VR Porter
> 
> ...


All great fights that were all possible... Arum and Al need to grow up and work together.

Fights not happening has nothing to do with Floyd, people just wanted to blame him for boxing being on hold... Khan was really the only one refusing to step up in hopes for a fight..


----------



## robertowen1983 (Jun 9, 2013)

KOTF said:


> At least Ike Ibeabuchi is supposed to be on the undercard


Are we all gonna act like this wasn't said?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

nah.


----------



## TheBoxedOutPodcast (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm a little surprised at the outrage over this fight. What did everyone expect? We are talking about Bob arum here. It was always going to be what made the most economic sense and that's Pac vs another name opponent. Let's just hope Bradley's improvement and Manny's decline has closed the gap some so we get a decent scrap.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/682443936745521152


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

None of the other welterweights have beaten much ranked opposition either so we have to stack them on past accomplishments. 


Still, annoying fight. I don't care who wins. How can that be an interesting fight? Watch Bradley and his 2 hardcore fans milk this to death if he beats a fading Pac.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxing fans are never happy are they.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> oh yeah good shout. Kovalev vs Pascal sucks ass also. This cold war needs to end so that HBO isn't reduced to recycling the same matches over and over


The first Kovalev-Pascal fight was pretty decent though. I know its not exactly riveting because we've seen it before and it was a clear victory but theres not much happening at LHW due to promotion wars and if this buys the time needed to make Ward-Kovalev then I'm all good. Could be a far worse f you take away all the Haymon LHWs from the running and see whats left.

Pascal did buzz Kovalev a couple of times and made a fight out of it. Was a pretty fun fight.
@bjl12


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> The first Kovalev-Pascal fight was pretty decent though. I know its not exactly riveting because we've seen it before and it was a clear victory but theres not much happening at LHW due to promotion wars and if this buys the time needed to make Ward-Kovalev then I'm all good. Could be a far worse f you take away all the Haymon LHWs from the running and see whats left.
> 
> Pascal did buzz Kovalev a couple of times and made a fight out of it. Was a pretty fun fight.
> @bjl12


Fonfara was more competitive vs Stevenson, but people got outraged at the thoughts of that rematch.

How about Fonfara vs kovalev and pascal vs Stevenson. Much better fights. But Fonfara is with Haymon also :/


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Fonfara was more competitive vs Stevenson, but people got outraged at the thoughts of that rematch.
> 
> How about Fonfara vs kovalev and pascal vs Stevenson. Much better fights. But Fonfara is with Haymon also :/


Thats the problem, I would mind either of those and tbh I wouldn't be all arsed about a Fonfana rematch. Still though they should be looking to do Ward v Kovalev and Beterbiev v Stevenson this year as that works nicely with the promotion wars for now.
@bjl12


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Thats the problem, I would mind either of those and tbh I wouldn't be all arsed about a Fonfana rematch. Still though they should be looking to do Ward v Kovalev and Beterbiev v Stevenson this year as that works nicely with the promotion wars for now.
> @bjl12


Yeah very true. Both make able fights and good ones.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

The true nature of Rot Stank Pacfraud protection revealed. Arum and Pacfraud didn't even have the guts to put Pac up against Crawford. Nobody wants to see this BS. 

These PPV numbers are going to have TMT, Showtime, and Haymon giggling. Good riddance PED cheat.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Shit fight, arum kept pac away from crawford. And khan lol.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Bradley is better than Crawford also, but I'd rather watch Pacquiao fight Crawford or Khan.


:lol: I threw that out there thinking you'd bite. Not what i expected though.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

tooslick said:


> Shit fight, arum kept pac away from crawford. And khan lol.


I would of prefered Crawford just to watch the high level match up but tbh I think Pacquiao wins that fight. And It is almost detrimental to boxing and Crawford's career losing to guys who have 1 foot in retirement. Canelo has taken a while to regain steam after the Floyd defeat

The only excuse for not having a Khan fight is the fact Khan prices his way out of negotiations. He believes his value to be far greater than it is! Probably inflated self value because he's a celeb in the arab sports world but in reality he's a poor mans champ at best. There's also the Haymon factor, which makes fights like these highly unlikely


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Bradley Vs Brook
> Pacquiao Vs Broner
> Thurman VR Porter
> 
> We'd have a clear idea who the best 3 welters in the world are.


How would Pacquiao Vs Broner help us see who the best 3 welters in the world are?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

No you dumbfuck,

Pac`s gonna KO Bradley and then Money May will crawl out of retirememt for another check.

Because afterall, Manny Pac is the A side

Sent from my LG-H962 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

this is a terrible fight which Manny won 2 times before. And who cares who wins the third fight. I do not understand Arum picking this fight. It is not attractive at all in any way.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Sad for Terrence but as people have mentioned, Bradley is pretty much the best Welterweight out there. 

I'll be watching, wouldn't ever miss a Pacquiao or Bradley fight.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> this is a terrible fight which Manny won 2 times before. And who cares who wins the third fight. I do not understand Arum picking this fight. It is not attractive at all in any way.


not really if you look at the fight financially through the eyes of bob arum

paq has theoretically beat bradley twice and should beat him a third time as he has been 24 rounds with him and most would agree that manny was the superior fighter

bradely is coming off a ko win over rios and is over valued, hes still the same timothy bradley.

if paq kos bradley(no one has ever kod bradley and he could conceivable be shop worn; out on his feet against 30 percent ko ratio 140 vargas is horrible) arum can try to sell the torn rotator cuff angle and push for a mayweather rematch

paq is only offered as a +300 right now in a mayweather rematch so the books obviously think that manny is still a viable opponent(canelo was a +250)


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Pacquiao is an idiot, sad case. 

Bradley will whoop his ass this time around.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> not really if you look at the fight financially through the eyes of bob arum
> 
> paq has theoretically beat bradley twice and should beat him a third time as he has been 24 rounds with him and most would agree that manny was the superior fighter
> 
> ...


to me it is a fight where Pacman will get a tough fight against a guy he already beat. Why not fight Khan or even Broner.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> to me it is a fight where Pacman will get a tough fight against a guy he already beat. Why not fight Khan or even Broner.


because paq could very well lose to kahn and a win over 140 broner has zero value after adrian was dominated by 147 porter. mannys best shot is beating a guy who he has already beat.

paq and top rank dont have time to fuk around with the 37-year-olds career. as a guy whose fight plan revolves around output to win fights as opposed to technique his fighting style is prone to waking up old overnight. he can no longer throw 800-1000 punches a fight so his defense, which was his prolific offense, also suffers

my guess is that they have two fights left in which they need to make the most amount of money with the least amount of risk. paqs loses and his drawing power is gone ala mike tyson post lennox lewis


Jun 8, 2002Lennox Lewis vs. Mike TysonLewis wins by KO in round 81,970,000

Feb 22, 2003Mike Tyson vs. Clifford EtienneTyson wins by KO in round 1100,000[SUP][26][/SUP]


----------



## randomwalk (Jul 13, 2013)

This will be the best fight for Bradley as he has seen Pac's rhythm for 24 rounds now. I just don't think he is as good as Pac period. I'll watch as I'm a Pac fan and Bradley is always in good fights.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

For his last fight I'd actually like to see him and Marquez.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Good fight. Two top 10 pound-for-pound fighters going at it for a third time. No one wanted Pac/JMM IV and it gave us one of the most iconic KOs of this generation and a fight that people never shut up about. Pac's got one foot in retirement and Bradley seems to have found a good momentum recently so it'll be the most competitive fight of the three.

Sure, I would have preferred Crawford but then I imagine Arum wanted to protect his next golden goose. Besides if it had been Crawford people would have accused Pac of dragging him up to WW and dismiss the fight that way or, if it had been at a catch-weight, people would have dismissed it by calling Pac the catch-weight king. There was no way an opponent was getting picked that wouldn't have drawn lots of criticism. Khan would have been fun I suppose but he's done fuck all to deserve it. I assume people are joking when they say Broner. I know that apparently his people were called but what on earth makes that a better fight than Bradley? Who else? Provodnikov? JMM 5? Vargas? All worse fights than Bradley 3. Bradley is probably the 2nd best fight that could realistically have been made after Crawford.

Two of the best fighters in the world meeting in the conclusion of a controversy-riddled trilogy in an ATG's final fight. I can't wait. Boxing fans can be unappreciative little brats sometimes.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Good fight. Two top 10 pound-for-pound fighters going at it for a third time. No one wanted Pac/JMM IV and it gave us one of the most iconic KOs of this generation and a fight that people never shut up about. Pac's got one foot in retirement and Bradley seems to have found a good momentum recently so it'll be the most competitive fight of the three.
> 
> Sure, I would have preferred Crawford but then I imagine Arum wanted to protect his next golden goose. Besides if it had been Crawford people would have accused Pac of dragging him up to WW and dismiss the fight that way or, if it had been at a catch-weight, people would have dismissed it by calling Pac the catch-weight king. There was no way an opponent was getting picked that wouldn't have drawn lots of criticism. Khan would have been fun I suppose but he's done fuck all to deserve it. I assume people are joking when they say Broner. I know that apparently his people were called but what on earth makes that a better fight than Bradley? Who else? Provodnikov? JMM 5? Vargas? All worse fights than Bradley 3. Bradley is probably the 2nd best fight that could realistically have been made after Crawford.
> 
> Two of the best fighters in the world meeting in the conclusion of a controversy-riddled trilogy in an ATG's final fight. I can't wait. Boxing fans can be unappreciative little brats sometimes.


Awesome post man. Youre absolutely right, boxing fans these days need to grow a pair.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Starting to like the fight more and more as I think about it to be honest. My dad favors Tim, I might as well.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Starting to like the fight more and more as I think about it to be honest. My dad favors Tim, I might as well.


Bradley was on his way to stopping Pacquaio in the 2nd fight before his calf injury got the better of him :hey
Maybe a little hyperbole, but if he can keep his balance this time he won't have to suffer leg injuries any more.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Good fight. Two top 10 pound-for-pound fighters going at it for a third time. No one wanted Pac/JMM IV and it gave us one of the most iconic KOs of this generation and a fight that people never shut up about. Pac's got one foot in retirement and Bradley seems to have found a good momentum recently so it'll be the most competitive fight of the three.
> 
> Sure, I would have preferred Crawford but then I imagine Arum wanted to protect his next golden goose. Besides if it had been Crawford people would have accused Pac of dragging him up to WW and dismiss the fight that way or, if it had been at a catch-weight, people would have dismissed it by calling Pac the catch-weight king. There was no way an opponent was getting picked that wouldn't have drawn lots of criticism. Khan would have been fun I suppose but he's done fuck all to deserve it. I assume people are joking when they say Broner. I know that apparently his people were called but what on earth makes that a better fight than Bradley? Who else? Provodnikov? JMM 5? Vargas? All worse fights than Bradley 3. Bradley is probably the 2nd best fight that could realistically have been made after Crawford.
> 
> Two of the best fighters in the world meeting in the conclusion of a controversy-riddled trilogy in an ATG's final fight. I can't wait. Boxing fans can be unappreciative little brats sometimes.


:rofl Arum should hire you. That's the best promotion I've seen of this farce


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hey and if Bradley beats Pacquiao, they should fight for a 4th time. And then a 5th time. It shouldn't matter since it's the 2 best fighters at the weight class. 

what a load of bullshit.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Hey and if Bradley beats Pacquiao, they should fight for a 4th time. And then a 5th time. It shouldn't matter since it's the 2 best fighters at the weight class.
> 
> what a load of bullshit.


I think if Bradley beats Pacquaio he will no longer be classed in the top two though. Also this is all because of promotion wars, arent both guys contracts up at the end of the year?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Hey and if Bradley beats Pacquiao, they should fight for a 4th time. And then a 5th time. It shouldn't matter since it's the 2 best fighters at the weight class.
> 
> what a load of bullshit.


I wouldn't mind that at all...if fighters fought 5/6 times a year. If they are fighting twice a year it gets silly, especially if one guy has already beaten the other twice like we have here.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I think if Bradley beats Pacquaio he will no longer be classed in the top two though. Also this is all because of promotion wars, arent both guys contracts up at the end of the year?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


I think so. Pacquiao is retiring for now, so it won't matter too much, but Bradley has some huge opportunities fighting the PBC welterweights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I wouldn't mind that at all...if fighters fought 5/6 times a year. If they are fighting twice a year it gets silly, especially if one guy has already beaten the other twice like we have here.


yeah I can understand that. You can see why there would be people upset that Pacquiao in his last fight and his second fight in 2 years would face Bradley again.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I think so. Pacquiao is retiring for now, so it won't matter too much, but Bradley has some huge opportunities fighting the PBC welterweights.


Bradley has to leave really, theyve got nothing left for him after this fight. Crawford isnt really a big name yet so him alone isnt worth a three year contract.

If he goes to Haymon he has a full roster to fight. I could understand why he did it last time - a rematch with Manny and there was still a possibility of another fight with Juan, thats two big paydays. That isnt there this time.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Bradley has to leave really, theyve got nothing left for him after this fight. Crawford isnt really a big name yet so him alone isnt worth a three year contract.
> 
> If he goes to Haymon he has a full roster to fight. I could understand why he did it last time - a rematch with Manny and there was still a possibility of another fight with Juan, thats two big paydays. That isnt there this time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Yeah that's true. They're getting as desperate to consider putting him vs Cotto and Canelo. Bradley can really cement his spot by beating Thurman and Porter. He could probably fight Brook even with Top Rank though.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Bradley has to leave really, theyve got nothing left for him after this fight. Crawford isnt really a big name yet so him alone isnt worth a three year contract.
> 
> If he goes to Haymon he has a full roster to fight. I could understand why he did it last time - a rematch with Manny and there was still a possibility of another fight with Juan, thats two big paydays. That isnt there this time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


If Bradley's contract is up at the end of this year then signing with Haymon would surely have to be the best move. You're right, there's loads of names there at 147 for him and even several at 154 if he ever moved up. I'm not convinced Bradley and Crawford would want to fight each other anyway.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Hey and if Bradley beats Pacquiao, they should fight for a 4th time. And then a 5th time. It shouldn't matter since it's the 2 best fighters at the weight class.
> 
> what a load of bullshit.


What a misery.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

If Arum actually believed his own BS about picking Bradley because he would sell more than Kahn or Crawford he's in for one huge disappointment.

I'm guessing an optimistic 400k PPV buys.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Eh didn't Bradley get injured/a sprain in both fights? Especially with the first being controversial I guess Bradley is looking for a clear win. May also just be a way to cash out on Pacquiao leaving and put more promotion to Bradley. Don't know what I feel about this but def not thrilled still may watch it. Not buying it.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Will be a boring fucking fight again.

I'm not going to watch this, just like I didn't watch Mayweather-Berto.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

techks said:


> Eh didn't Bradley get injured/a sprain in both fights? Especially with the first being controversial I guess Bradley is looking for a clear win. May also just be a way to cash out on Pacquiao leaving and put more promotion to Bradley. Don't know what I feel about this but def not thrilled still may watch it. Not buying it.


The injuries were no fluke though, it was Bradley's lack of balance and trying to match Pacman in footspeed that injured his legs twice.
But his balance looked to be better during the Rios fight.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> The injuries were no fluke though, it was Bradley's lack of balance and trying to match Pacman in footspeed that injured his legs twice.
> But his balance looked to be better during the Rios fight.


I don't doubt the legitimacy of the injuries just think facing Pacquiao is bad luck for Bradley. Maybe things go his way but he's already fought him twice in two OK fights. TBF whats bigger than a Pacquiao fight for him even if its a re-rematch Im just not thrilled but its not a pointless fight. Rios doesn't have footspeed. Maybe Bradley found a solution but I'll just shut up and most likely see the fight anyways.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bradley won the first fight clearly IMHO.
I'm interested to see how he will fight in this last one.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...-fight-timothy-bradley-in-april-says-bob-arum
> 
> Signed, sealed and delivered for April it seems. Meh.
> 
> On the plus side Amir Khan vs Kell Brook has to happen and that will be an EVENT


are people clamoring for this?


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bradley won the first fight clearly IMHO.
> I'm interested to see how he will fight in this last one.


Clearly? Are you fucking blind, or something?


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Can't really get excited about this fight but I will probably end up buying it since it's Pacquiao's last fight. I think Bradley will give him the best fight of the 3 this time, but still lose.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Clearly? Are you fucking blind, or something?


He's an idiot


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> He's an idiot


I do think the fight was closer than a lot of people say, but I don't see how anyone in their right mind could think Bradley "clearly" won. I think Pac won, but it was no shutout.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

On another note, like Bogo said, the more I think about this fight, the more okay I become with it. I think Bradley will win, and if he doesn't, it might be curtains for him.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr. Brain said:


> are people clamoring for this?


Brook Khan is one of the biggest fights in British boxing, will do huge PPV numbers and be in a stadium. They have a big rivalry going back years and years


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Coming fromt he team that brought you Danny Garcia v The Mighty Legend Rod Salka.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Coming fromt he team that brought you Danny Garcia v The Mighty Legend Rod Salka.


That was embarrassing. Him saying why would you fight each other (referring to Porter and Thurman) when you can fight a Rod Salka?


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Clearly? Are you fucking blind, or something?


He did win a round or two.

I'd have to rewatch to recall which two.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

NEXT ON BOB ARUM TV:

rios wins a spectacular against haye for the welterweight belt, pacquiao eyes rematch.

algieri wins his 5th consecutive KO, pacquiao rematch on its way.

barrera comes out of retirement, pacquiao wants a 3rd rematch to settle who's the true people's champion.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> NEXT ON BOB ARUM TV:
> 
> rios wins a spectacular against haye for the welterweight belt, pacquiao eyes rematch.
> 
> ...


I can see a 4th fight if Bradley gives him problems which I suspect


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think Bradley wins.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> I think Bradley wins.


That's not a ridiculous prediction.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> I think Bradley wins.


I might too.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> http://www.skysports.com/boxing/new...-fight-timothy-bradley-in-april-says-bob-arum
> 
> Signed, sealed and delivered for April it seems. Meh.
> 
> On the plus side Amir Khan vs Kell Brook has to happen and that will be an EVENT


What's next, Holmes - Weaver 3?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Valdez vs. Gradovich on the undercard


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-teddy-atlas-breaks-down-pacquiao-vs-bradley-trilogy--100511


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Honestly don't care who wins this fight. Both guys are at end of their careers. Bradley has a few more fights in him and Pac is down to 2-3 max. Pac's loss to Floyd has erased his FOTD shit for me. Only a JMM win changes his ATG status in my mind. A Canelo win could too


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Its a better fight than Canelo vs Bradley. LOLOL.



bjl12 said:


> Honestly don't care who wins this fight. Both guys are at end of their careers. Bradley has a few more fights in him and Pac is down to 2-3 max. Pac's loss to Floyd has erased his FOTD shit for me. Only a JMM win changes his ATG status in my mind. A Canelo win could too


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Any victory of Bradley's will be tainted by the fact that it took him 3 attempts whilst waiting on Pacquaio to age.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

valdez/gradovich added to the card

top rank evgeny offered at +630 on what really should be a +250 or 300 at best especially with live betting in all likelihood being offered

how does oscar, who never had previoulsy kod on four occasions tamayo in trouble at any point in the fight, be laying this kind of juice against a guy who has shown the ablility to throw 900-1300 punches to valdez 600?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I like the fight. I thought the first two were very close.


agreed. excited for it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> valdez/gradovich added to the card
> 
> top rank evgeny offered at +630 on what really should be a +250 or 300 at best especially with live betting in all likelihood being offered
> 
> how does oscar, who never had previoulsy kod on four occasions tamayo in trouble at any point in the fight, be laying this kind of juice against a guy who has shown the ablility to throw 900-1300 punches to valdez 600?


Watch Gradovich's fight against Jesus Galicia. He's not on Valdez's level. Great chin on him, though. I have my doubts Valdez will stop him, but I think it Valdez will win by a wide margin.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Watch Gradovich's fight against Jesus Galicia. He's not on Valdez's level. Great chin on him, though. I have my doubts Valdez will stop him, but I think it Valdez will win by a wide margin.


gradovich has not looked good in his last three fights and thats why the long odds but if you watch oscars fight against faded chinless tamayo he should not be laying this kind of juice against any fighter that can throw 1000 punches

also, valdez has really never made fw except against some guy that had lost 12 of his last 13 fights. perhaps the cut to 126 will have no effect, maybe it will.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> gradovich has not looked good in his last three fights and thats why the long odds but if you watch oscars fight against faded chinless tamayo he should not be laying this kind of juice against any fighter that can throw 1000 punches
> 
> also, valdez has really never made fw except against some guy that had lost 12 of his last 13 fights. perhaps the cut to 126 will have no effect, maybe it will.


Valdez looked like shit against Tamayo, but I have a feeling it was strictly an off night. I haven't seen it in a long time, but I remember Selby straight outboxing Gradovich. Selby then goes on to have more trouble against tiny Montiel than Gradovich ever gave him.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Valdez looked like shit against Tamayo, but I have a feeling it was strictly an off night. I haven't seen it in a long time, but I remember Selby straight outboxing Gradovich. Selby then goes on to have more trouble against tiny Montiel than Gradovich ever gave him.


the selby fight was bad but im looking at valdez who has never made 126 and in his only fight stepping up in competition(if you even want to call tamayo that) he does not look good against a guy who already been stopped four times prior...twice in his homestate of sonora and once in his own hometown.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

Valdez will win a wide decision without issue.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

the lead-up will be about these comments. thanks Manny...


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

This isn't gonna sell shit thanks to Manny's comments.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> This isn't gonna sell shit thanks to Manny's comments.


Pfffftttt.

It wasn't going to sell before his comments


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Will anyone actually watch this garbage?


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Will anyone actually watch this garbage?


Absolutely. The undercard is pretty solid for a Top Rank UC.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> Will anyone actually watch this garbage?


Did u buy Berto Floyd?

Sent from my LG-H962 using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Love Bradley but I want Pacquiao to win this. It's all gotta do with the second fight, Bradley could have won it but he fought stupid and there shouldn't have been a 3rd fight just based on that.


----------

